# A good article on blade forging



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2015)

Thought y'all might enjoy this article, which is 5 pages long and includes several pics of hand forged cutlery, people, and etc

http://www.wkfinetools.com/contrib2/TweedaleG/hadForging/hadForging-01.asp

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Strider (Jun 30, 2015)

I really like the skinning knife design and the alleged test. People these days lack such objective tests. Instead they cut a couple of onions and claim their blades good LOL. Oh, and is it just me or had knife designs, better said- people, been more...utilitarian than today? Just look at those awesome folders!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Back when men were men and tools lasted....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2015)

Cool article! BTW I just saw an advertisement on TV for a knife making competition reality show........ groan.......


----------

